# ID my new plant.



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Went to King Ed. Came home with Unidentified Plantable Object. The underside of the leaves are red, it has really sturdy stems, I think it's really pretty. No idea what it is. ID for me?

Thanks muchly in advance!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

seems like a ludwiga Repens to me,


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> seems like a ludwiga Repens to me,


With one small addition...... Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'. BUT Ludwigia repens none-the-less !

Good eye, Rob !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

You guys rock


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> Went to King Ed. Came home with Unidentified Plantable Object. The underside of the leaves are red, it has really sturdy stems, I think it's really pretty. No idea what it is. ID for me?
> 
> Thanks muchly in advance!


Have they grown much since you got them? I got a few stems from King Eds a few months back and they pretty much stayed the same. To be fair though, I was only starting out with this hobby and only had a DIY CO2 setup. I'm just wondering if I should buy a few stems from King Eds again as my tank is more established now and I now have a better setup.

If you can throw in some pictures to show how what they look like now, that would be great 

cheers


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had them just a little over a week, so they haven't changed much... they've dropped a few leaves, if anything, from the shock of the move but other than some of the aerial roots growing and some new leaves budding, it hasn't grown appreciably.

The wisteria and the bacopa on the other hand...


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply  I was just reading up on it (during my lunch break at work) that they will grow much faster and redder with more lighting. CO2 will help but is not a big factor. I probably need to do more research as I only looked at one article.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

They're in my Fluval Ebi with a 13W CFL overhead... after having to whack the wisteria back once per week since I got it, I think I"m happy with the plants taking it a little easier  No CO2, dosing with Excel & Comprehensive. I like the looks of it, the different colours stand out against the rest of the green.


----------

